
Show HN: Habit Loop – a PWA habit tracker - lamplightdev
https://habit-loop.com
======
lamplightdev
Habit Loop is a free app to help you form good habits. It helps to remind you
when you need to achieve your goals, and lets you track your progress over
time.

Built as an offline first, cross browser PWA using LitElement and Firebase in
a web worker. 100% Lighthouse score and reliable even on slow/flakey
connections.

